# All tuners are in use....but they aren't.



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a TiVo bolt and two Minis, I am trying to watch live TV on one of the minis and get a message that all of the tuners on the bolt are busy. The Bolt shows two shows being recorded and no one is watching the second Mini how are all for tuners busy? By the way no one is watching anything live on the bolt


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

It could be recording Suggestions, which don't show up in My Shows.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

The Bolt/host reserves 1 tuner for itself whether or not anyone is watching live TV so you just need to account for the 4th tuner.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

wthomas69 said:


> I have a TiVo bolt and two Minis, I am trying to watch live TV on one of the minis and get a message that all of the tuners on the bolt are busy. The Bolt shows two shows being recorded and no one is watching the second Mini how are all for tuners busy? By the way no one is watching anything live on the bolt


Are all units (host and Mini) on the same version of software?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

When was the other mini last used in this scenario?


----------

